# Se apaga PC cuando se apaga heladera



## Neodymio (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola, me acaba de pasar eso, se apagó la pc cuando cortó la heladera.
Hace 2 días me paso lo mismo pero no me fije si tenía relación con la heladera, lo que si es que estaba grabando un cd, descargando otra cosa, convirtiendo una peli y a eso sumarle los 32º de temperatura. Sin embargo hoy estaba tranqui en internet, con los procesadores a 20º según el Everest.
(lo coloco acá porque no se en qué tema entra, si está mal ubicado díganme)


----------



## chapin (Dic 24, 2010)

no sera que tienes un falso en el contador de luz y esto te proboca ruido electrico


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 24, 2010)

Y cuando encendés la PC, arranca la heladera?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y cuando encendés la PC, arranca la heladera?


----------



## thenot (Dic 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> > Y cuando encendés la PC, arranca la heladera?




Debe ser problema de que no tienes tierra o esta mal hecha, yo tuve un problema similar y era por eso..


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 25, 2010)

Nunca me pasó, ya tiene 5 años la casa con electricidad nueva, cables de 2.5mm y jabalina de 2 metros.
Pienso que habrá sido una caída de tensión que no se aguantó la PC, lo que me extraña es que debería haber sido cuando arranca la heladera, que es donde está el pico de consumo del motor, no cuando apaga (salvo que tenga un relé abismal)


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 25, 2010)

Tiene ups tu pc ? a veces cuando arrancan esos electrodomesticos ( lavadora , calentador de agua etc ) jala mucho amperaje y el ups hace cambio enseguida a  modo de bateria derespaldo ,  si la bateria del ups ya no mantiene carga pasa esto , me pasaba a mi tambien este problema , salu2.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 25, 2010)

No tengo ups                         ..


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> ...Pienso que habrá sido una caída de tensión que no se aguantó la PC, lo que me extraña es que debería haber sido cuando arranca la heladera, que es donde está el pico de consumo del motor, no cuando apaga (salvo que tenga un relé abismal)


Una caida de tension suficiente como para apagarte la PC lo hubieras recontra notado en la iluminacion. 


Una posibilidad es que la PC este enchufada en *el mismo tramo de cable que va a la heladera*, y el problema sea un mal contacto al comienzo del tramo --> debido al consumo de la heladera se recalienta el mal contacto --> termina siendo tanta su resistencia que la caida de tension te apaga la PC y te hace actuar el termico de la heladera (la heladera no se esta apagando porque corto el termostato sino por el termico del motor).


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Pienso que habrá sido una caída de tensión que no se aguantó la PC, lo que me extraña es que debería haber sido cuando arranca la heladera, que es donde está el pico de consumo del motor, no cuando apaga



Si la instalación eléctrica está correcta, *cambia la fuente* de tu pc y todo correcto.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2010)

muchas veces me ha pasado que una persona relaciona cosas por que se da la casualidad de que le ocurren (o le presta atencin) yson solo casualidad.
puede ser en este caso o no.

pero no te fijes en esa idea solo (heladera >> pc).

oresta atencion otra vez.

nota: salvo que sea ruidosa la heladera y la tengas cerc de lapc no veo como te das cuent de que justo se apago la heladera.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 25, 2010)

A ver:



> a eso sumarle los 32º de temperatura. Sin embargo hoy estaba tranqui en internet, con los procesadores a 20º según el Everest.


No creo que con 32ºC mas la temperatura que sube propia de toda la pc, el procesador este a 20ºC eso es muy raro te habras fijado algo mal pero el procesador a 20º es algo raro.



> Si la instalación eléctrica está correcta, cambia la fuente de tu pc y todo correcto.


Tampoco es tan haci puede ser cualquier otra cosa, si cambia de fuente se gasta plata y capas le sigue pasando lo mismo. Si tenes otra fuente para probar hacelo pero no se si te conviene comprar otra fuente sin estar seguro que es eso.

Lo que dice fernandob arriva tiene mucha razon puede que no tenga nada que ver (como puede que si)
Para mi puede ser la temperatura que levanta la pc y se apaga, si te animas sacale el cooler al procesador y limpialo bien.
Pero tambien puede ser cualquier otra cosa, por ejemplo a mi hace tiempo se me apagaba la pc de la nada (haciendo frio) y era por el teclado, anda a saber por que, lo cambie y andaba probe ese mismo teclado en otra pc y no pasaba nada pero con esa pc de un momento para otro se convirtio como descompatible :S

Te paso solo 2 veces o te pasa cotidianamente??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> muchas veces me ha pasado que una persona relaciona cosas por que se da la casualidad de que le ocurren (o le presta atencin) yson solo casualidad.
> puede ser en este caso o no.
> 
> pero no te fijes en esa idea solo (heladera >> pc).
> ...


 

[OFF TOPIC - Anécdotas de Profesión] Yo tenía 17 años y arreglaba porteros eléctricos , estaba en un edificio poniendolo en marcha luego de muuuuchos años que no funcionaba.

Ya había reparado la fuente y entonces iba departamento por departamento para verificar micrófono , parlante , chicharra y pulsadores , etc.

Cuando vuelvo al departamento de una vieja al día siguiente me dice TEXTUALMENTE :

" - ¡ Desde que usted desarmó el teléfono del Portero Eléctrico . . . la puerta de la cocina NO cierra más ! " . . .  y me muestra que chocaba contra el marco.

         . . . claro , si hubiera roto la pared con maza y cortafierro para cambiar un caño podría ser , pero por quitar un tornillito y volcar el teléfono . . . . .      [OFF TOPIC - Anécdotas de Profesión/]


----------



## kynerox (Dic 26, 2010)

Jajaj que vieja loca, mira lo qe te fue a pasar eh!!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...
> " - ¡ Desde que usted desarmó el teléfono del Portero Eléctrico . . . la puerta de la cocina NO cierra más ! " . . .  y me muestra que chocaba contra el marco.


  

Una que habia escuchado de esas relaciones insolitas era con un calefon.
Resulta que una mujer llama para que le arreglen el calefon porque encendia solo. El tecnico lo revisa y estaba perfecto, entonces la mujer agrega: "Se enciende cada vez que uno va al baño y tira la cadena"    Va el tecnico al baño, pulsa el boton y efectivamente se encendio el calefon!
Preguntando mas a la mujer, resulto que tiempo antes habia llamado un plomero por un caño  roto y le habia soldado al reves el agua fria con la caliente.
Como insistia que igual le arregle el calefon, no tuvo mejor idea que decirle: "Pero que mas quiere? Ahora tiene agua caliente en el inodoro"


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

Volviendo al frigo, vuelve a probar esa "casualidad", dandole al PC y al frigo subiendo un poco el termostato a ver si vuelve a pasar. Si es así revisa el enchufe del PC y del frigo. Si no las coincidencias son posibles.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 26, 2010)

Respondiendo a todos: Tengo fuente de 2 o 3 años (sentey ) de 600w, mi pc consume 380 a  todo trapo.
Solo me pasó esas 2 veces.
La heladera la tengo a 2 metros y se escucha cuando apaga. El tema es que la primera vez que se apago la pc no recuerdo haber relacionado la heladera.
Me di cuenta que cuando grababa un cd la temperatura sube a ... 92º mas o menos!!! 
Ahora subo 2 fotos, la del Everest abierto la saqué recién, la otra la saqué hace un año cuando vi la temperatura re baja, también del Everest pero minimizado. La verdad que no le creo mucho a esas mediciones...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2010)

y abrir la pc y revisarla bien,a conciencia ,  incluso la fuente , a ver si esta haciendo cubitos.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 26, 2010)

Fijate que ahi un programa muy parecido al Everest pero es gratis, se llama SIW (System Information for Windows) es muy bueno y muy completo, proba con ese y fijate si te dice la misma temperatura del micro.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 26, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Tengo fuente de 2 o 3 años (sentey ) de 600w, mi pc consume 380 a  todo trapo.
> Solo me pasó esas 2 veces.



Si no sigue pasando el problema, qué bien, pero

*Yo sé* que si te sigue pasando, vas a acabar por cambiar la fuente.



zaiz dijo:


> Si la instalación eléctrica está correcta,



*Y si efectivamente la pc se apaga como dices*


zaiz dijo:


> *cambia la fuente* de tu pc y todo correcto.




Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 26, 2010)

Cualquier motor o carga inductiva al momento de arrancar o detenerse provoca picos (ruido de linea) la fuente de la pc puede haber interpretado ese/esos pico y se protegio. Si lo sigue haciendo tendras que cambiar la fuente como te propusieron, o agregar un filtro de linea. Preguntonta: la heladera la tenes conectada a la misma linea/rama de 220v de la pc?

Si te lo hizo una sola vez, no le des importancia, dejando en amarillo como señal de que si te vuelve a pasar mas seguido algo tendras que hacer..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 26, 2010)

¿Le has hecho una limpieza de mantenimiento al PC?


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 26, 2010)

Vuelvo a decir, me paso solo 2 veces.
El cable de la pc efectivamente está antes de la heladera con el mismo cable que va por la pared. Viene la pc, horno electrico, TV y al final la heladera.
Ya cambie la fuente anteriormente porque era vieja y se apagaba seguido (era de 350 w o algo así).
Elbrujo, si me decis que agregandole un filtro se soluciona (no me paso mas, si vuelve a pasar me fijo le vuelvo a dar bola) por qué tengo que cambiar la fuente?
La verdad la tengo que limpiar, tengo este gabinete _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-100575073-gabinete-atx-sentey-rja-237-lcd-color-4-coolers-fuente-600w-_JM_ y los collers del costado estan llenos de mugre.
Lei quen las opiniones que la fuente es mala, pero no tengo ganas de gastar plata en esto, salvo que corran riesgo los HD's, hasta que no muera no pongo mas $1 en pc


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 26, 2010)

Me pasaba algo parecido, se convirtió en un problema que sucedía cada 30 minutos, y se solucionó limpiándolo. 

Misterios de la vida.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 26, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Me pasaba algo parecido, se convirtió en un problema que sucedía cada 30 minutos, y se solucionó limpiándolo.
> 
> Misterios de la vida.



ElectroDios te oiga. Ojalá no me pase nunca más. Mañana si tengo tiempo la limpio toda y la dejo pipicucu.
PD: no tengo compresor, con qué le saco la mugre que está escondida y dificil para un trapito?
Una pajita soplando condensa la saliva y terminan cayendo gotas. Probé con el inflador de pie pero no es tan potente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

> pipicucu


Eso delata tu edad, nunca lo digas 
Ahora con el tema de la limpieza, un buen pincel, de cerdas no muy finas puede dar resultados excelentes. Pero si hay restos grasosos, no sirve ni el compresor ni el pincel por sí solos, un poquito de alcohol previo para desprender todo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 26, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> ElectroDios te oiga. Ojalá no me pase nunca más. Mañana si tengo tiempo la limpio toda y la dejo pipicucu.
> PD: no tengo compresor, con qué le saco la mugre que está escondida y dificil para un trapito?
> Una pajita soplando condensa la saliva y terminan cayendo gotas. Probé con el inflador de pie pero no es tan potente.



Yo utilizo una brocha pequeña y un inflador de piscinas para soplar (esos que soplan al tirar y empujar). También puede servir un secador de pelo en frío.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 26, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Vuelvo a decir, me paso solo 2 veces.
> El cable de la pc efectivamente está antes de la heladera con el mismo cable que va por la pared. Viene la pc, horno electrico, TV y al final la heladera.
> Ya cambie la fuente anteriormente porque era vieja y se apagaba seguido (era de 350 w o algo así).
> Elbrujo, si me decis que agregandole un filtro se soluciona (no me paso mas, si vuelve a pasar me fijo le vuelvo a dar bola) por qué tengo que cambiar la fuente?
> ...



A) Si te paso dos veces, presta atencion si te pasa cuando tenes el horno, la tv y la heladera se apaga. Si es un ruido de linea se arregla con un filtro de linea, si la fuente esta "mimosa" y ahora ,porque antes no lo hacia, se apaga, entonces cambia la fuente.

B) Proba con una extension en enchufar la pc en otro toma de la casa


----------



## albertoxx (Dic 27, 2010)

Para mi es mejor si no tiene un regulador o ups que se compre uno y problema resuelto si depues de eso se le sigue apagando que la limpie y si ya no le quiere invertir ni un centavo a la pc comprar un ups le va a servir para proteger su nueva pc


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 27, 2010)

Ultimo momento!
Se me apagó la pc recién. Eso sí, estaba grabando un cd y ya puedo sacar algunas conclusiones aunque no muy exactas.
Antes grababa con el Nero un DVD y me tardaba 10min. De repente me empieza a tardar 45min?!
Esa grabada de 45min me apagó por primera vez la PC, prendí el Everest, puse grabar de nuevo y me sube la temp como dije antes a mas de 90º y entonces corto la grabación. Ahora quiero grabar de nuevo un dvd y tambien me tarda 45 min y se me apagó de nuevo (3º vez). Creo que se apaga por la protección de temperatura.
Lo único que la 2º vez que se apagó la PC no grababa nada pero... coincidió con la heladera!
La apagada de hoy como me fui a comer no me di cuenta si se apago junto a la heladera o qué.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 27, 2010)

Revisa que el disipador de calor se encuentre firmemente aderido al procesador y a la placa madre... posiblemente se haya zafado por las vibraciones...


----------



## kynerox (Dic 27, 2010)

Puede ser pero no creo por que si estaria un poco safado t*A*mb*IÉN* se apagaria por el mismo calor que produce el procesador.
Capas que ai algo mal en la grabadora que esta probocando algun error :S fijate si grabas con otro programa t*A*mb*IÉN* y siempre anda mirando la temperatura que levanta.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2010)

a ver, vamos a lo sencillo:

desenchufa la heladera y ponete a grabar todos los cds que tengas pendientes, asi dejamos tranquila a la heladera y podes seguir hablando de PC.

(suerte que no estas mal de la panza , con gases.......sino.......tendrias que ir al foro de medicina a preguntar por que cada vez que se apaga la PC justo coincide que te tiras un pedito ) .................


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> a ver, vamos a lo sencillo:
> 
> desenchufa la heladera y ponete a grabar todos los cds que tengas pendientes, asi dejamos tranquila a la heladera y podes seguir hablando de PC.
> 
> (suerte que no estas mal de la panza , con gases.......sino.......tendrias que ir al foro de medicina a preguntar por que cada vez que se apaga la PC justo coincide que te tiras un pedito ) .................



Con la velocidad que graba se me van a descongelar los bifes!
Grabando en modo "datos" lo hace en 3 minutos, asi que no hay drama.
Voy a desarmar la pc mañana y la limpio.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2010)

@Fer: 

@Neodymio: Limpiá la fuente y los disipadores del CPU y el GPU. Si limpiás más, mejor. Revisá si el conductor de calor entre el chip y el disipador está en buenas condiciones, de no estarlo, cambialo por grasa siliconada o de la que trae partículas de plata (es mejor, más cara y difícil de conseguir a veces).
Todo lo que venís describiendo suena a mugre.

En última instancia, imitá al lobo de los tres chanchitos y fijate si mejora la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola, debido a la limpieza de la pc le estoy sacando todo el polvo y en eso le saco el disipador del micro. Venía con una pastita disipadora. Le tengo que cambiar la pasta o dejar la que está y volverlo a poner??
Gracias


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2010)

No. Es obligatorio que cambies esa pasta.

Tenés que sacar bien la anteior (si, sacarla por completo) y poner nueva grasa siliconada... Por qué sacarla y poner grasa nueva? Porque las partes que antes estaban "hermanadas" (micro + disipador) ahora ya no lo están, y por lo general la grasa no vuelve a conducir como antes...

Yo también hice lo mismo, una gran limpieza al CPU inclusive esto que decís. Y cambié la grasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 28, 2010)

No debí sacarlo... ahora no tengo pc hasta que compre la grasa.
La que tenía era blanco grisáceo, le pongo la blanquita?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

> Le tengo que cambiar la pasta o dejar la que está y volverlo a poner??


Para hacerlo bien, tenés que limpiar todo con alcohol o similar, luego ponerle la pastita (grasa siliconada), y volverlo a armar.
Lo que vos viste gris, *en genera*l no es pasta, es goma siliconada, pero con la grasa, anda bien.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 28, 2010)

Busque en mercadolibre y la pasta normal blanca sale entre 10 y 20 pesos, la gris ...lo mismo en dolares!!!
La blanca me irá bien? porque la desarme justamente por la temperatura.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 28, 2010)

La grasa siliconada se consigue relativamente fácil, y no es cara. Es probable que los precios que averiguaste sean por un tarro completo de esa grasa, y es una locura, porque nunca gastarás tanta grasa...

La grasa que tengo yo la compré en una casa de electricidad. Tenían el tarro grande (unos 250 gramos aprox). Como yo necesitaba poca grasa, le dije que ese tarro era mucho; y me dijo que vaya a comprar una jeringa en farmacia para poner ahí un poco de grasa.

Y así fue. Tengo la grasa en una jeringa descartable.

Saludos.
PS: Deberías comprar solo un poco... No tanto, nunca la vas a usar...


----------



## kynerox (Dic 28, 2010)

Fijate si no en algunas casas de computacion ya te venden la grasa siliconada en la jeringa, que es relativamente poco e igual te va a sobrar.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> No debí sacarlo... ahora *no tengo pc hasta que compre la grasa.*


Habrás comprado ya, porque estás escribiendo en el foro... ¿Cómo hacés eso sin PC? 

Las jeringas que se consiguen en general son de Electroquímica Delta y cuesta algo como $12-15. Se venden en casi todas las casas de electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Nunca me pasó, ya tiene 5 años la casa con electricidad nueva, cables de 2.5mm y jabalina de 2 metros.
> Pienso que habrá sido una caída de tensión que no se aguantó la PC, lo que me extraña es que debería haber sido cuando arranca la heladera, que es donde está el pico de consumo del motor, no cuando apaga (salvo que tenga un relé abismal)



recuerda que los picos generalmente se generan cuando se enciande o apaga pues si estaba consumeindo algo de energia tu heladera al pagar regresa esa corriente y tambien es un pico !


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 29, 2010)

Tengo otra pc 
Ese es el precio que ví Cacho, la jeringita de Delta blanca sale $10. Otra que ví era la Artic Silver 5 plateada que sale $50.
O si no meterle una mezcla de óxido de zinc y aceite


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

Dale, no seas *rata* que $10 mangos no es nada, y te va a duara mucho tiempo esa jeringa. No es necesario que compres la gris, la blanca funciona perfecto.

Saludos.

PS: Y encima es de buena marca, Electroquímica Delta es una buena marca.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 29, 2010)

jaja es verdad yo me compre una de esas jeringas de 10$ hace un poco mas qe un año y todavia le queda un poquito


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Antes que nada mejor grasa auque sea la de  delta, alguien midio alguna vez la temperatura que alcanza el condenado microprocesador?, hay calor por la corriente que esa bestia consume a 3.3V y por la frecuencia a la cual trabaja, nos normalmente cuando nos vemos en la necesidad de quitar el microprocesador, utilizamos una grasa disipdora es más cara que la común pero tiene un muy bajo punto de goteo y transfiere el calor de maravillas, por otro lado la textura no es como la grasa disipadora común es más homogenia, no se si alguon alguno ha instalado un micro nuevo, en la caja, ya sea intel o Amd, viene el dispador, el fan y un sachet de dicho producto color gris, la textura es bien homogenia como la grasa siliconada de buena calidad, hicimos una prueba, nos conseguimos unas muestras y probamos y hay diferencia que justifica el precio, para casos como esos u otros de equipos que recomiendan ese tipo de producto, no se olviden que cuando con mayor rapidez transfiera el calor más rápidamente lo evacuara.

Por más bien calculado que este un disipador, si el contacto no es bueno, habra "zonas calientes" ya que tanto la superficie de lso semiconductores de potencia no es un dechado de virtudes en cuanto a planicidad y los disipadores echos por extrucción mucho menos.....

Alguno se habra topado altuna vez que al desharmar y cambiar un semiconductor, no hay tal grassa sino una lamina gris que parece de latex(o que casualidad del mismo color de la que viene con los micros), esta lámina se la denomina Pad, y muchos la sacan porque creen que eso es una porqueria y ponen mica y grasa disipador de la común y eso es un terrible error, nos todo eso con un equipo que tras ser reparado el elemento cambiado se dañaba, tras traer algunos de un proveedor serio duraban más pero igulamente se rompian, hasta que por fin tuve el manual de servicio y ohh sorprise!!! alli decia clarito, solo reemplazar por el mismo tipo de pad y daba el código, si mal no recuerdo la misma Motorola los vendia junto con los accesorios de montaje, esa delgada lámina se amalgama perfectamente entre ambas superficies y transmite el calor que es una maravilla, tras conseguir el dichos pad, santo remedio, se acabaron las roturas...... 


PD Esto estaba bueno para *"historia decambia piezas crónicos"*


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 29, 2010)

Cambia la grasa y fijate que el ventilador guire a las vueltas que deve  a veces parece que va bien , pero cuando deve estar en 3500 rpm y "solo" llega a 2200 la cosa se pone caliente!
¿que micro es?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

> ya que tanto la superficie de lso semiconductores de potencia no es un  dechado de virtudes en cuanto a planicidad y los disipadores echos por  extrucción mucho menos.....


Eso para mi no es un problema, siempre me acostumbré a lijar con lija al agua la superficie de contacto de los semiconductores y el disipador mismo, siempre, siempre lijo ambas partes, que queden bien terminadas y luego si, mica y grasa siliconada.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Es preferible dejar las superfiicies tal cual estan, porque lijando se deforman más aunque no parezca a simple vista, el tema es que si hiiceramos un corte transversal amplificando opticamente veriamos quizas las partes más altas niveladas, pero tambien habria zurcos, que la grasa no rellenara, por lo tanto la cosa empeorara...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2010)

Naaaa....buscá y leé sobre "heatsink lapping"...con eso consiguen algunos ºC menos, y es una técnica bastante vieja...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Es preferible dejar las superfiicies tal cual estan, porque lijando se deforman más aunque no parezca a simple vista, el tema es que si hiiceramos un corte transversal amplificando opticamente veriamos quizas las partes más altas niveladas, pero tambien habria zurcos, que la grasa no rellenara, por lo tanto la cosa empeorara...



Nop, me parece que te equivocás, y mucho.

Creo que no hace falta aclarar sobre que superficie lijo el semiconductor/disipador... No lo hago sobre la cabeza del perro eh... 
Lo hago sobre una superficie metálica perfectamente plana, y con una lija número 300 (o a veces más, hasta 500), bastante fina, pero lo suficiente para que alcance a "comer un poco" el material. Aparte, no hago un lijado exhaustivo, es una pasada no más, apenas para corregir las imperfecciones que pudiesen tener las superficies a unir.

Más allá de lo térmico... He visto cada disipador *croto*...Si, *croto*; que lo sacan de algún otro lado y así como está lo mandan al nuevo circuito... 
Hay que gastarse aunque sea en mantener la prolijidad, lijarlo si es necesario o cortarlo si hay partes como encastres que no sirven...

En fin, no vamos a discutir por esto, pero no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto lo que decís.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 29, 2010)

bueno, subo un par de fotos.
Alguien me dice cómo coloco la pasta? Seguro que tengo que pasarle un algodoncito con isopropilico para sacar la pasta vieja.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2010)

Algodoncito con alcohol común y corriente. No hace falta el isopropílico.
Una vez limpio, ponés la pasta nueva y ya está. No hace falta poner toda una capa pareja. Con un poco en el centro y presionando de a poco se va a distribuir entre las superficies y va a llenar los huecos.

Saludos


----------



## kynerox (Dic 29, 2010)

Si te conviene hacerlo como dice Cacho, primero limpiarlo bien bien con todo lo posible y si lo limpias con alcohol dejalo secarlo bien bien, despues ponele un poquito en el medio pero fijate de aplastarlo bien entre ambas piezas para que se distribuya por toda la superficie.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

Cuando se pone la grasa, no es necesario llenar toda la superficie ni abundar de grasa, NO porque haya más va a transferir mejor, todo lo contrario, va a quedar todo un enchastre terrible.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 29, 2010)

Jajaj yo puse SI te conviene ¬¬


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

kynerox dijo:


> Jajaj yo puse SI te conviene ¬¬



Oops... Disculpa!!! No pensé que habías visto el mensaje original!!  
Ya fue editado. Soy muy apurado, y pensé que habías puesto que "no".

Saludos, y disculpas nuevamente.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 29, 2010)

jajaj yo lo veo todo


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 29, 2010)

Como un grano de arroz le pongo?
Le compre la de $50 Arctic Silver 5, vienen 3,5 gramos!!!! Vale más que la merca, digo, el oro!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....buscá y leé sobre "heatsink lapping"...con eso consiguen algunos ºC menos, y es una técnica bastante vieja...



Claro eso se consigue dejando brillo espejo, pero no se logra con una lija, quieren que se los muestre con un rugosimetro como queda una ves lijada?
Y eso se hace en el disipador pero no en el semicondutor ya que terminarian sacando la capa que tiene de tratamiento.....

que qude brillante no significa que quede plano... ya que si quedara plano, no haria falta poner grasa......

Y no me vengas con noooooooo porque con un palador te lo demuestro como queda poseado aunque a la vista quede perfecto..... ni siquiera el disipador de los micros es plano, lo he probado......

De echo antes de hablar tienen idea de como se logra dos superficies bien planas? es todo un proceso y no es pasar una liijita..... las lijas rayan aca y en la china, una rectificadora no deja tantas rayas pero aún asi no es perfecto y no lo digo por que lo lei por alli o me lo dijo fulano no solo se como funciona si no que tambien la se utilizar.... y se como queda la superficie y se como constrastarlas con otra para ver su planididad cuando te piden tolrenacias al respecto. y para hacer todo ese lio por que lleva tiempo, material y un monton de horas, prefiero una aleta un tanto más grande y un pad o grasa de la buena y si es necesario ventilación forzada y aun asi sale más barato que ponerte a poner brillante la superficie por bajar unos cuantos grados, no vale ni la pena 

Ah y cuando hablen no lo hagan por que lo vieron en lar red o un libro, haganlo por experiencia y sobre metalurgia mecanizado,extrucción, tratamientos termicos, rectificación, y abrillantado de superficies no lo vi buscando en googe, lo se por haberlo echo antes que siquiera existia la PC y obvio mucho menos internet para que tengas unaa idea, como se hace un cristal optico, primero se desbasta en grueso cuando se tiene la forma se comienza el alizado con granso más finos estso estan adheridos a un taco de alumiio y asi y luego al útlimo se utilzan unas emulsiones con oxidso muy finitos hasta que el cristal queda traslucido pero asi y todo si aumento la superficie hay un pequeñisiimo rayado, un pulido a espejo es dejar las rayas lo más chiquitas posibles ya sea en un cristal o en un metal, como hacerse una emuslón casera barata? utilzar talco y agua....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Claro eso se consigue dejando brillo espejo, pero no se logra con una lija, quieren que se los muestre con un rugosimetro como queda una ves lijada?
> Y eso se hace en el disipador pero no en el semicondutor ya que terminarian sacando la capa que tiene de tratamiento.....


El lapping se hace EN AMBOS componentes...y sí, es una práctica bastante "extrema" pero conozco muchos que la han hecho...solo para ganar 3 o 5ºC...cosa que en una aplicación de audio es completamente inútil, a menos que el disipador sea un desastre.



pandacba dijo:


> *que qude brillante no significa que quede plano*... ya que si quedara plano, no haria falta poner grasa......


  

Panda:
Tenés un SERIO error de concepto con el uso de la grasa siliconada, al punto que vos mismo te contrariás con las primeras expresiones que has vertido y las últimas de la cita anterior. La grasa NO SIRVE PARA DEJAR PLANO A NADA, OK? La grasa sirve para llenar los intersticios minúsculos que quedan al apoyar el cuerpo del semiconductor contra el disipador.

Y por que se hace esto?   
Muy simple!!!! por que si no está ahí la grasa, lo que queda en su lugar es aire, que es un pésimo conductor del calor. Si se pulen ambas superficies, aumenta significativamente el área de dos metales en contacto (disipador y micro) y disminuye mucho la cantidad de "huecos", que si además se rellenan con un buen transmisor del calor (Artic Silver es COOOOOL!) se produce una importante mejora en la capacidad de transmisión del calor entre ambos cuerpos. Por eso, lo que te cito ahora está perfecto...aunque lo pusiste completamente fuera foco.



pandacba dijo:


> pero asi y todo si aumento la superficie hay un pequeñisiimo rayado, *un  pulido a espejo es dejar las rayas lo más chiquitas posibles ya sea en  un cristal o en un metal*, como hacerse una emuslón casera barata?  utilzar talco y agua...



Como verás, no tiene ningún sentido intentar mostrarme tus habilidades/conocimientos de tecnología mecánica...por dos motivos:


Soy técnico mecánico (de la secundaria) y he trabajado algún tiempo en talleres de rectificación de motores y de construcción de piezas mecánicas, así que conozco los procedimientos y mecanismos de los que hablás (PD: es _*palpador*_, no palador ).
El lapping no se trata de aplanar *NADA*, por que ya está plano, sino de *PULIR superficies de contacto*...y eso es completamente diferente.
Saludos!

*IMPORTANTE:*
Para colocar la "grasa", se pone un poquito sobre una de las superficies, preferiblemente el micro, y luego se desparrama con el borde de una tarjeta de crédito...como si fuera una espátula, procurando dejar una capa fina y pareja, y retirando el excedente.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Mmm... Yo diría que (el resto) nos vayamos poniendo el chaleco antibalas porque de aquí a poco se arma la guerra!  

*Haya paz señores, haya paz, que nadie se va a morir por una deficiente transferencia de calor!!*
Cada uno sabrá a su manera como hacerlo, yo estoy completamente seguro de que lo que hago es correcto, pero el que no quiera leerme o seguir mi consejo es libre de hacer lo que quiera.

Tratemos de exponer nuestros conocimientos de la mejor manera posible, sin lugar a las confusiones o mal entendidos, ok? 

Saludos.

PS: EZ, tus respuestas son muy coherentes, no tengo nada que decir al respecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> *Haya paz señores, haya paz, que nadie se va a morir por una deficiente transferencia de calor!!*


 No? He visto unos cuantos Pentiun IV "muertos" por una defieciente transferencia de calor, por que el imbécil de la casa de computación le pegaba una "estampilla" de garantía entre el micro y el disipador....por que según él, si la ponía en otra parte le cambiaban el micro y le traían uno quemado que tenía que cambiar sin cargo   ...


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 30, 2010)

Cuantos seudo tecnicos de computacion hay de ese calibre? uff por eso me corri del mercado.. esta muy prostituido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Cuantos seudo tecnicos de computacion hay de ese calibre?


Espero que no muchos , pero sí....está completamente podrido ese rubro :enfadado:


----------



## Felix Juan (Dic 30, 2010)

Acerca de limpiar el polvo de la CPU cuando NO se tiene un compresor. ¿Han probado con el aspirador? Un aspirador de casa normal y corriente y una brocha limpia para los sitios más inaccesibles hacen milagros.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Acerca de limpiar el polvo de la CPU cuando NO se tiene un compresor. ¿Han probado con el aspirador? Un aspirador de casa normal y corriente y una brocha limpia para los sitios más inaccesibles hacen milagros.



Si, para "salvar las papas" en el momento va, pero nada como un buen compresor (aunque chiquito) con bastante presión para quitar todo el polvo y los bichos muertos... 

La mía cada tanto la desarmo y la limpio con el compresor...

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No? He visto unos cuantos Pentiun IV "muertos" por una defieciente transferencia de calor, por que el imbécil de la casa de computación le pegaba una "estampilla" de garantía entre el micro y el disipador....por que según él, si la ponía en otra parte le cambiaban el micro y le traían uno quemado que tenía que cambiar sin cargo   ...



Además de tonto (por no decir malas palabras), no sabía lo que es un número de serie aparentemente (que todos los micros traen) 





Neodymio dijo:


> Como un grano de arroz le pongo?
> Le compre la de $50 Arctic Silver 5, vienen 3,5 gramos!!!! Vale más que la merca, digo, el oro!



Por lo que ví el otro día en policías en acción, vale lo mismo que la cocaína   (en serio)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No? He visto unos cuantos Pentiun IV "muertos" por una defieciente transferencia de calor, por que el imbécil de la casa de computación le pegaba una "estampilla" de garantía entre el micro y el disipador....por que según él, si la ponía en otra parte le cambiaban el micro y le traían uno quemado que tenía que cambiar sin cargo   ...



Porque ser agresivo y llamarlo imbécil?
Presiamente porque tu sabes más queda peror, por eso hay dicho en las sagradas escrituras *hasta el necio cuando caya se hace sabio...*

Hay que entender, que los técnicos de compoutadoras no son, en la mayoria tecnicos electrónicos, ellos solos  ven si funcion o no y reemplazan placas o lo que sea.....

Tambiién es cierto que hay de todo, comoo en electrónica, gente por lo general que solo quiere ganar dinero, y que te levanta un disipador y lo vuelve a colocar, sin limpiar y sin renobar la grasa siliconada, claro pasa que micros anteriores talses prácticas no traian demasiados problemas, no olvidemos que al no ser  ´Tecnicos con formación carecen de conocimientos que un electrónico si los tienee.

Hay electrónicos que jamas te ponen una gota de grasa al cambiar un transistor......

hace años estando en una casa de estas, me regalan una caja llena de un monton de cosas, entre ellas habia una buena cantidad de placas de video de cierta marca, que al ponerlas tenian fallas, y la falla era la misma, tome una y comence a mirarlas e hice algunas mediciones, encontre algunos capacitores defectuosos, los cambie y las placa quearon funcionando, eran una buena cantidad asi que las vendi, duraron más que la propia PC.

Otro comerciante tenia una cantidad de main board's sinfuncionar, un conocido en común le comento que las solia arreglar, eran tiempos deñ 486DX4 y los primeros Pentium, y me dice si me recuperas la cuarta parte salvo echos y me conformo, tenia unas 120 placas, ler recupere 105, problemas en la fuente auxiliar que va en la placa, seteaban mal la fuente y esta al tiempo moria porque el micro se quedaba sin tensión, aparte de otros tipos d fallos que eran solucionables.....

Bien conocido es el problema de las placas del Pentiun III que fallaban, alguien que era técnico en serio midio los capacitores de las fuente local y estaban desvalorizados.... era tipioc en esas placas, pero no siempre era eso.
Otro problema que aquejo a los Pentium III fue el echo que la mayoria le ponia un disipador y un cooler no adecuados para esos micros, ese fue el motivo que llevo a Intel y a AMD proveelos micros con un disipador adecuado y la pasta "gris" para el peintium IV

En otro negocio, estaban provando una partida de disqueteras de 3 1/2" y veia que una caja ponian unas y otras en la otra y pregunto, me dicen señalando la caja esa no funionan tomo una de las que no funciona y otra de las que si y las observo y veo en la parte inferior un unos dip swich y me fijo que estan distintos, coloco los swich igual que la que funcionan y eta anduvo, probaron unas cuantas más y funcionaban, Se las enviaron sin ninguna aclaracion, esas disqueteras eran para PC y para MAC por esos los dip Swich

Mi primea disquetera de 3 1/2 una Sony tras años de andar bien empezo a fallar y oh cosa curiosa al ponerla vertical funcionaba, la ponia horizontal y fallaba, asi que tome el númro y modelo y me fije en internet, ja era un modelo para los llamados gabinetes Baby para trabajar en posición vertical............

Tuve en Pentiun II y un III parados porque no tenia tiempo de ponerme a revisarlos un Amigo me dice te los llevo a fulano, bueno dale llevalos, los llevo a varios lados según ellos no servian más ais que le dije dejalos apenas puedas los vere.

El PentiumII no funcionaban los puertos Usb asi que un dia que tuve un tiempito me puse a verlo, y me doy con que no llega los 5V al puerto, y estos estan presentes en la máquina, asi que sigo las pistas y tras pasar de un lado al otro un par de veces justo al pasar cerca de otro comonente veo la pista cortada.... hasta el otro lado si llegaban, asi que un prolijo puente, y el pueto USB quedo funcionando...

EL Pentiun III no booteaba examino la placa cuidadosamente incluso a tras luz y justo al pasar por los conectore de uno los IDE, entre dos pines hay algo negro, estaba carabonizado, lo raspo y limpio bien, mido todo Ok armo y volvio a la vida!!!!

hay muchas cosas que no saben la mayoria, y también hay muchas otras que si saben y se lo guardan.....

En tiempos del Win 3.1 uno en todos lados instalaban el D.O.S. primero y luego Windows sin embargo la forma correcta de hacerlo era hacer primero el disco rigido booteable simplemene en el disco booteable de instalación Sys C: y tras ello instalar Windos, luego recien instalar el D.O.S y aparecia un cartel que decia el instalador a detectado Windosws 31, configurando el sistema....... Crerlo o no pero de esa forma era mucho más estble que de la otra.

Eso me lo enseño un Ingeniero Amigo, ese si que sabia y un montón........

hasta otro momento


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 31, 2010)

A los micros yo (siendo técnico autodidacta y dueño de un local de informática) los registro , va en realidad todo , en base de datos con su numero de serie , que esta perfectamente grabado con láser por la fabrica , cuando entrego una pC nueva , al cliente le doy una planilla con los números de serie de cada componente , 
a demás , les pongo la fecha con marcador indeleble y listo. 

he visto de esos micros con la "estampilla" pegada debajo del disipador , la mayoría de las veces esta tostadita!!.

A diferencia de la mayoría de los "técnicos en computación" yo tengo cierta formación como electrónico , digo cierta por que no termine mi carrera y no me creo capas de ejercer la electrónica profesionalmente ,por lo menos no por ahora , solo de hobbie.
es cierto que somos vulgares cambia piezas de barrio , pero en este rubro no queda otra 
no tiene sentido ponerse a reparar una fuente que nueva sale en el mayorista 12 o 14 dolares. 
no hablar de una placa de video con las memorias dañanadas o un disco rigido con signos evidentes de exesos electricos , si saben a que me refiero.


algun dia aprendere a reparar placas madre!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2010)

ernestogn dijo:


> he visto de esos micros con la "estampilla" pegada debajo del disipador , la mayoría de las veces esta tostadita!!.


Si la estampilla está "tostada", imaginate como habrá quedado el silicio del micro


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 31, 2010)

por suerte (para los dueños ) la mayoría de las placa madres de hoy en dia se apaga, avisan , o se reinician al sobrepasar x temperatura en el core , pero por alla por la epoca de los pentiun 4 no , se quemaban nomas!


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 31, 2010)

Una preguntita, tengo un mother m2n vm dvi y un ventilador lo conecté al molex, pero otro tiene un pin tipo conexion de gabinete (de los 2 cables) donde lo conecto? porq*UE* el mother no me dice nada, hay varios pines pero sin identificacion

Ya lo coloqué, pensaba hacer lo mismo con la tarjeta gráfica pero como era la primera vez solo lo hice con el micro.
Miren!


----------



## unmonje (Ene 3, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, me acaba de pasar eso, se apagó la pc cuando cortó la heladera.
> Hace 2 días me paso lo mismo pero no me fije si tenía relación con la heladera, lo que si es que estaba grabando un cd, descargando otra cosa, convirtiendo una peli y a eso sumarle los 32º de temperatura. Sin embargo hoy estaba tranqui en internet, con los procesadores a 20º según el Everest.
> (lo coloco acá porque no se en qué tema entra, si está mal ubicado díganme)




Mal estado de TU instalaciòn electrica...conecta tu PC en el tablero principal y no tendras problemas....ah y luego pon en condiciones tu instalacion electrica ...tomas ,seccion de cable...etc...saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 3, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Mal estado de TU instalaciòn electrica...conecta tu PC en el tablero principal y no tendras problemas....ah y luego pon en condiciones tu instalacion electrica ...tomas ,seccion de cable...etc...saludos.



Creo que lo arreglé, era la temperatura del microprocesador.
La casa tiene electricidad hecha a nuevo hace 4 o 5 años con cables de 2,5mm no creo que esté mal.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Generalmente no conviene dependiendo de que se ha roto, en el ejemplo de la fuente me ha pasado muchas veces que la roturoa ha sido un dios y ha volado el fusible, en ese caso no pongo una nueva cambio en dos minutos y ya la tengo andando, el uso y costumbre en las casas de informática(conosco muchas porque trabaje para varios)es ir al cambio directo, se averio el Fan de un micro actual y lo cambian con disipador y todo, cuando solo se puede cambiar el fan solamente, a mi dan muchas cosas que para ellos no servia, y las he puesto en marcha y andan perfecto por años......
Hay cosas que no tienen solución eso es más que obvio, pero he recuperado muchas placas de video dadas de baja por "no servir" he recuperado muchas placas caras de estas, no siempre se puede, pero cuanod le agarra la mano sabe que es lo que le fallan, lo mismo con los motehrboards, yo pierdo tiempo con una porque casi seguro que ese tipo de falla se repite entre un 60-80% de los casos, las proximas veces no es perdida ya que reviso y si es lo que suponia, en pocos minutos ya esta funcionando..

Y estadisticamente antes del pentiun4 era practica habitual el poner la estampilla entre el micro y el disipador esta se tostaba pero los micros no se rompian, era muy raro un micro roto, siempre han fallado más las placas que los propios micros, caso como el que les conte por mal seteo de la tensión de micro, el micro no se rompia pero si la fuente en la placa y esta dejaba de funcionr, el PentiumIII es reconocido como el más robusto de toda la serie, porque las placas morian pero el micro seguia funcionando.

Recibo a diaro varios gigas de info manuales de servicio de todo tipo esquemas información de componentes, información de service, guias, software para el servicio etc etc y entre ellos recibo planos de fuentes de PC de distintas marcas y tambien esquemas completos de mainboards de marcas como Asus, ASrock, Gigabyte y muchas otras......

Ah y muchos discos duros que se consideran iservibles mientras no este rota la placa controldora y el mecanismo no este dañado es recuperable en unalto porcentaje y esto no es nuevo.

Empezo con un disquete de 5 1/4 era un dia domingo y no habia shopings ni nada, y necesitaba si o si grabar alli y solo tenia una pila de discos que me decia pista 0 dañada y estando pensando que hacer pense la pista 0 es la primera de la cara superior donde se guarda la info del contenido, y la de abajo es la pista 1 y seguro que esa intacta.... y me pregunte que sucede si extraigo el disco y lo invierto, ahora para la máquina la pista 0 sera la que era la 1, abri el sobre extraje con sumo cuidado el dsico lo inverti y lo introduje de nuevo, cerre el sobre y lo puse en la disquetera esta lo tomo, lo formatee y obvio tenia sectores dañados que eran lo de la ex pista 0 y sali de la situación....

Entonces me quede pensando si no habria alguntipo de sofware que pudiera indicar a la disquetera que ignore la pista 0, no habia internet asi que busque en el monton de catalogos que tenia enviados por BBS y por casas que vendian shareware, y es asi que econtre varias utilidades interesante que nadie les habia dado bolilla, sobre todo porque estaba en inglés, y ese fue uno de los primeros soft que vi que eran capaz de aumentar la capacidad del disco, y entre otras cosas como fijaban el sistema de formateo si la pista 0 estaba dañada la ignoraban.... si habre recuperado disquetes asi y obvio me quede pensando que eso se podria hacer con los discos duros, y recuerdo que se lo comente al dueño de una de las casas de informática donde trabaja que viajaba para ver lo nuevo que se venia en tecnologia en aquellos años, y jusoto alli una firma presentaba un soft para recuperar discos duros, el llevo 5 y trajo 4 fucionando perfectamente.... me trajo la info la lei y le aconseje comprarlo, porque en ese tiempo un HD grande era pesadito de comprar....


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 4, 2011)

Debido al los usos y costumbres que hemos fomentado desde los talleres de informatica se da ahora el rebote .nadie te confia en algo reparado , cuando insinuas en repararle la fuente a un cliente , noooooooooooooooooooooooo ponela nueva te dicen!! . 
lo mismo con placas madre , me paso varias veces y no me calente mas en intentar repararlas , 
cuando tengo un rato libre eso si me entretengo en tratar de hacerlas andar , pero , "apenas si tengo media hora a la semana para ponerme pesado" (H.J.S)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2011)

Todo depende, por aqui eso no es problema, con tal que la máquina funcione, todo depende de la confianza que tenga el cliente, que sabe en nuestro caso que su maquina queda funcionando y que es cubierta por una garantia que va más alla de los dias que uno pueda darle, sino porque sabe a traves del tiempo de la calidad de trabajo que se le realiza, 

De echo muchas veces la llevan a la casa de informática y le dan un presupuesto, y alguiien que nos conoce nos recomienda, la trae, y sale menos por lo general que en la casa de informática, o conseguimos hacer cosas que en muchas casas con larga trayectoria no consiguen, un ejemplo mi hermano tenia un disco duro que le decian que no servia porque su máquin no lo tomaba, fui un domingo y se lo deje andando...
Otro tema porque nos buscan es porque cuando no anda porque el OS dejo de funcionar, formatean todo de una, y le borran a la gente cosas que para ellos es valiosa, y como nosotros recuperamos la info que estaba en el disco y se la entregamos en un CD o DVD, ese detalle nos trae una buena clientela.

Es muy fácil decirle al cleiente el disco tenia un virus y hubo que formatearlo y no se pudo recobrar nada..... Las veces que recibimos máquinas con ese diagnóstico, y las veces que nos encontramos que no hay ningún virus, solamente el sistem operativo se casco(tipico de los productos de Microsoft)

Otra típica sorpresa, es que teniendo la máquina un Linux, y no siendo un problema de disco el cliente se encuentra con que le formatearon el disco y le pusieron un Windows.....


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 4, 2011)

El temita de la formateada sin guardar es de desgraciados realamente , no cuesta nada , va , cuesta poco copiar los datos a otro disco formatear instalar y restaurar,
ahora el tema de "tenia virus" yo entiendo de donde sale , es casi imposible explicarle a una señora que usa la pc para comunicarse con su hijo que vive en el exterior que windows se rompio por que se rompio no mas , hay que lidiar con los " como puede ser" , "si ayer andaba" , "pero en mi casa no toda nadie la PC" , y cosas por el estilo , mas facil , tenia virus , chau ,  y arreglas lo que tengas que arreglar sin mas explicaciones , 
otra cosa que se ha echo costumbre es el "se le  quemo todo sra" , y me traen la PC y tiene la fuente quemada ,o un modulo de ram que no lo reconoce el sistema ,,,, es complicada la cosa hay muchas malas mañans

pero me parece que le casamos el post para la chacota!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> ...cuando insinuas en repararle la fuente a un cliente , noooooooooooooooooooooooo ponela nueva te dicen!! .


Ojo, que también hay un detalle importante ahí: Una fuente genérica nueva cuesta $60-80.
¿Es rentable repararlas? 

Hace 15 años, con el Win95 y el Plus! (qué primitivo que se ve el recuerdo ahora), con los Pentium de 100MHz y demás, sí, porque eran unas cosas caras. Entre repuestos y tiempo (principalmente el tiempo), para mí hoy ya no lo es.

Sólo en las de alta gama se justifica. En las baratas... Se cambia y al tacho con la vieja.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Ene 4, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Creo que lo arreglé, era la temperatura del microprocesador.
> La casa tiene electricidad hecha a nuevo hace 4 o 5 años con cables de 2,5mm no creo que esté mal.



Perdòn, pero no puedo evitar preguntar !!!!
OK, con 4 años ,no deberia ser la instalaciòn,solo que , el cable nuevo no suele ser -el problema- , sino que , lo que suele falllar es el criterio del instalador !!!jajaja

Respecto a TU PC...si era la temperatura del -micro- como dices ....¿La sacastes al aire libre ? 
,¿Le pusiste hielo ? Al apagarse la heladera,Deberia ser la temperatura de la fuente,ò una mala regulaciòn de la misma.
Para mi, es muy probable que, al apagarse la heladera, aumentaba rapidamente la tension de linea y luego la del micro (3.3v ò algo asi) ,por mala regulaciòn y eso provocaba el reseteo.
Saludos


----------



## Nandre (Ene 4, 2011)

Buenas a todos neo por lo que estaba viendo y si me equivoco que alguein me corrija como puede tener 10 grados la cpu cuando el sistema en general ronda los 35 grados?? cuidado que hay casos que el everest marca mal las temperatura aveces dependiendo de la plataforma te recomiendo bajarte el speed fan, utilizar el dedometro ubicandolo en el disipador de la cpu para ver que se transmita bien el calor que no te queme el dedo desde luego o mas fiable chequear las temperaturas desde el bios ya que ahi se declaran de manera esacta, proba con programas que estresen el procesador como superpi prime o algun jueguito pesado para asegurar la estabilidad en el sistema ya que en full load calianta mas y consume mas energia.... estos consejitos me han ahorarrado unos cuantos dolores de cabeza en algunos pcs.
Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Ojo, que también hay un detalle importante ahí: Una fuente genérica nueva cuesta $60-80.
> ¿Es rentable repararlas?
> 
> Hace 15 años, con el Win95 y el Plus! (qué primitivo que se ve el recuerdo ahora), con los Pentium de 100MHz y demás, sí, porque eran unas cosas caras. Entre repuestos y tiempo (principalmente el tiempo), para mí hoy ya no lo es.
> ...



si solo tiene un diodo de entrda en corto y el fusible, no lo cambiarias? Yo normalmente tengo fuentes funcionando y por una cuestión de rapidez la cambio, pero me fijo en esto, muchas fuentes nuevas son tan malas que no duran ni la 20aba parte de lo que la original según eso veo que hago, una fuente que no tiene los -12 porque alguien se mando un moquito y rompio el 7912 qu lleva, en ese caso también la arreglo, en los huecos que se producen vemos que se puede recuperar bien y se recupera se prueba y se deja para recambio.

Otro motivo por el cual no las tiramos es muy simple los nucleos de ferrita del tipo ETD, que si vas a comprarlas tienen un costo cercano o superior a los 25 dólares...... tiras 4 fuentes y estas tirando 100dls, las reutilizamos en infinidad de proyectos, incluso fuentes com las de PC pero modificadas para que entreguen la tensión que necesitamos, con ese mismo nucleo hemos echo los llamados trafos electronicos para dicroicas dimerizables


----------



## zaiz (Ene 4, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Respecto a TU PC...si era la temperatura del -micro- como dices ....¿La sacastes al aire libre ?
> ,¿Le pusiste hielo ? Al apagarse la heladera,



Así es. Si fuera la T del procesador, se debería apagar *con heladera o sin ella*.



unmonje dijo:


> Deberia ser la temperatura de la fuente,ò una mala regulaciòn de la misma.




Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 4, 2011)

"Otro motivo por el cual no las tiramos es muy simple los nucleos de ferrita del tipo ETD, que si vas a comprarlas tienen un costo cercano o superior a los 25 dólares...... tiras 4 fuentes y estas tirando 100dls, las reutilizamos en infinidad de proyectos, incluso fuentes com las de PC pero modificadas para que entreguen la tensión que necesitamos, con ese mismo nucleo hemos echo los llamados trafos electronicos para dicroicas dimerizables"

Adhierto totalmente , a pesar de que todabia no pude hacer andar mi primer smtp , ya junte material como para armar 30


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Otro motivo por el cual no las tiramos...


Con lo de "al tacho" no fui muy justo que digamos.

Quise decir que la que se saca se deja ahí, a un costado (tengo varias apiladas) para repuestos o cosas así (y una parva de núcleos de ferrita). No suelo intentar repararlas a menos que la falla sea simple o la fuente sea buena, que a fin de cuentas termina saliendo los mismos 80 pesos que una nueva.

Y sí, alguna en buen estado siempre me queda por ahí para probar o salir de un apuro.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 4, 2011)

¡Qué suerte! Yo llevo un tiempo buscando una vieja por ahí para aprovechar la carcasa para otra fuente pero nada. Le pregunté  un ferretero a ver si me podía sacar una, ya que el sí es un cambiapiezas corónico (oí que le contaba a una clienta que se la cambió porque el conector IEC fallaba y hacía mal contacto, que no interesaba repararla) y me dijo que en  una semana me la comseguía (ya me dio otra) y me lleva dando largas mas de un mes. Estoy esperando a ver si después de Reyes tiran algún PC y saco algo.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 5, 2011)

Esta mas fria porque la limpié, le puse pasta térmica nueva y el Everest me acusó 10º.
Con el speed fan me tira varios datos (algunos inventados como los bajo cero) y creo que me repite otros como el gpu y el core creo... Me parece que la temperatura REAL del micro es la que dice Aux y es la de 36º


----------



## Nandre (Ene 16, 2011)

Efectivamente los 36 grados parecen ser del procesador esta a una sana temperatura sin problemas probaste verificando las temperaturas desde el bios? en la pestaña harware monitor o similiar, si no se te reinicia mas a full load es que has hecho un buen trabajo, es recomendable poner un ventilador que haga circular aire y  saque lo caliente del gabinete ya que en el verano las temperaturas son mas hostiles para el pc 
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Les comento algo sobre la grasa Gris que viene con los Micros AMD e Intel, no es igual que la grasa que utilizamos normalmente para los semiconductores, esta grasa tiene particulas metálicas que favorecen notablemente la conducción térmica, en ese sentido hay much diferencia con la blanca, afortunadamente Electroquímica Delta la ha incorporado, y es más conocida como la grasa disipadora para los micros.

Espero les sea de utilidad, lo puse aqui porque aqu fuen donde se discutio sobre el tema


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Les comento algo sobre la grasa Gris que viene con los Micros AMD e Intel, no es igual que la grasa que utilizamos normalmente para los semiconductores, esta grasa tiene particulas metálicas que favorecen notablemente la conducción térmica, en ese sentido hay much diferencia con la blanca, afortunadamente Electroquímica Delta la ha incorporado, y es más conocida como la grasa disipadora para los micros.
> 
> Espero les sea de utilidad, lo puse aqui porque aqu fuen donde se discutio sobre el tema



Cierto, la que le puse tiene partículas, pero me salió su dinero como ya dije...
La delta http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1 y es más accesible, no se su calidad.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Si, la que ofrece Delta esta a mejor precio tambien aquí


----------



## carpater (Mar 9, 2011)

Amigo, verifica si tienes conectada la heladera en el mismo toma corrientes que el pc y si es así coloca el pc de otro toma o si no verifica bien el conector de corriente en la parte de la fuente que no este haciendo falso contacto.



Neodymio dijo:


> Nunca me pasó, ya tiene 5 años la casa con electricidad nueva, cables de 2.5 mm y jabalina de 2 metros.
> Pienso que habrá sido una caída de tensión que no se aguantó la PC, lo que me extraña es que debería haber sido cuando arranca la heladera, que es donde está el pico de consumo del motor, no cuando apaga (salvo que tenga un relé abismal)


----------



## Rushiana (Abr 25, 2021)

Hola, me pasa lo mismo, con excepción de que no llega a apagarce la pc, sólo el monitor pierde la señal cuando corta la heladera... tengo un estabilizador en la pc, pero pasa de todas maneras. Encontraste solución?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 25, 2021)

Rushiana dijo:


> Hola, me pasa lo mismo, con excepción de que no llega a apagarce la pc, sólo el monitor pierde la señal cuando corta la heladera... tengo un estabilizador en la pc, pero pasa de todas maneras. Encontraste solución?


Tu pc esta a lado??  explica ubicación


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2021)

Rushiana dijo:


> Hola, me pasa lo mismo, con excepción de que no llega a apagarce la pc, sólo el monitor pierde la señal cuando corta la heladera... tengo un estabilizador en la pc, pero pasa de todas maneras. Encontraste solución?



Tenes el cable vga/HDMI mal, tiene filtros de ferrite en las puntas o es un  cable comun?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2021)

¿Pierde la señal un momento o es para siempre?


----------



## Rushiana (Abr 26, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Tu pc esta a lado??  explica ubicación


Sí, está a unos 3 metros de la pc, por eso la escucho. Esta la heladera conectada a un toma de pared, y la pc y monitor a un estabilizador que está en otro toma.


capitanp dijo:


> Tenes el cable vga/HDMI mal, tiene filtros de ferrite en las puntas o es un  cable comun?


Está conectada x HDMI de los que tienen las fichas doradas y son mallados rojo y negro


Scooter dijo:


> ¿Pierde la señal un momento o es para siempre?


Es sólo un instante. De hecho tengo dos monitores conectados a mi pc. Uno es realmente un monitor y este que pierde la señal al momento que se apaga la heladera es un televisor LCD chico.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 26, 2021)

Tiene todo descarga a tierra? , el lcd tv esa conectado con coaxil al cable?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

No es la tierra... y debe tener tierrA.
El problema es sobre los ruidos que inyecta en la red al apagarse.... abre un switch mecánico y eso ensucia la red


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2021)

si, conozco  esa falla, el monitor se va a negro con un ruido eléctrico y después vuelve.
sospecho de los condensadores, de la fuente,  pero nunca la he arreglado


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

Pones un condensador en el switch de el congelador..... en el que enciende y apaga


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2021)

Entonces yo cambiaría el cable, probaría varios....
Intercambiaría los monitores, los cables etc etc.
Es posible que el problema sea del monitor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 26, 2021)

En televisión trc lo vi varias veces. Lástima que no vi cual era la avería en sí. 
Según me dijeron suele ser una resistencia desvalorizado en la fuente de alimentación. 

Recuerdo que en un cursillo que hice, ponían averías provocadas y el "profe" retiró una resistencia de la alimentación  pensado que fallaría. El aparato funcionó perfectamente y tras observar el esquema dedujo que esa resistencia (de valor alto) estaba para "filtrar" ruidos y que no se disparara la fuente. 

Sería algo así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2021)

También le apostaría a los electrolíticos de bajo valor de la fuente ( 0.5 o 1 uF )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "profe retiró una resistencia de la alimentación  pensado que fallaría. El aparato funcionó perfectamente y tras observar el esquema dedujo que esa resistencia (de valor alto) estaba para "filtrar" ruidos y que no se disparara la fuente".


! Resistencia NO filtra ruidos , quien filtra ruidos son Capacitores!
!Lo que podrias sener es una resistencia en serie con una alimentación seguida de un capacitor de desacople para masa o tierra !
Mas parece que esa resistencia es un "bleeder" o sea un descargador de capacitores cuando lo equipo si queda desligado.
!Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 26, 2021)

Era una forma " " de hablar, para principiantes. 
Y sí, recordando era eso, resistencia de alto valor, que no altera el funcionamiento y realiza función de carga .


----------



## Rushiana (Abr 29, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Tiene todo descarga a tierra? , el lcd tv esa conectado con coaxil al cable?


No está conectada mediante coaxil, sólo el hdmi a la placa de video. Supongo que tiene descarga a tierra. Es un edificio de unos 30 años


analogico dijo:


> si, conozco  esa falla, el monitor se va a negro con un ruido eléctrico y después vuelve.
> sospecho de los condensadores, de la fuente,  pero nunca la he arreglado


Puede ser, la fuente de la pc es lo mas flojito que tengo, pronto a cambiarla.


Ahora...
No entiendo, pero aquí estoy hoy, sin este problema!
Hice lo siguiente:
El estabilizador al que tengo conectada la pc, televisor y monitor, estaba conectado a un toma doble de pared. En la otra entrada del toma, tenia enchufado el modem.
Pasé el modem al estabilizador y no volvió a sucederme... Haciendo memoria, antes de tener conexion a internet, no tenía este problema.


----------



## analogico (Abr 29, 2021)

Rushiana dijo:


> No está conectada mediante coaxil, sólo el hdmi a la placa de video. Supongo que tiene descarga a tierra. Es un edificio de unos 30 años
> 
> Puede ser, la fuente de la pc es lo mas flojito que tengo, pronto a cambiarla.



La fuente del monitor


----------

